# Need help with keeping my feet from slipping out the stirrups in a trot



## wanabeabetarida (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I've just gotten back into riding after a good ten years of not riding regularly. I never noticed it before as i was young but i do notice now that my feet keep slipping to the heel in the stirrups while in the trot and canter.
I have read other posts that i should ride without stirrups in the trot. I will try it but my horse has a EXTREMELY bouncier trot than most. Should i just be sitting to the trot when i do this?

If i am unable to do it (because he's just to bouncy), is there other suggestions. Someone said i ride to short, but then i thought how do jockeys do it?
Could it be that or is it my balance? I do not have access to a riding instructor as i am out bush.

Sorry if these questions are stupid but as i am getting back into riding and wanna be the best rider i can, i'd rather ask the stupid questions and find out then to just be riding uncomfortably and the wrong way.

May i also point out that my horse has a very 'take off' canter, if that makes sense. He only does it to be naughty if his mates aren't around and i want to up my riding skill so i can push him to keep doing it til hes too ******ed. Would this be the best way of going about this so he realizes there's no point doing it?

Thanks


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Tension in the legs will cause you to lose your stirrups. That is why it was recommended to ride without stirrups. If your legs do relax the horse may not be so bouncy.


----------



## JaphyJaphy (Nov 15, 2012)

Put more weight into your stirrups, more specifically, try pushing down with your heels a bit more.


----------



## EquineGirl1965 (Dec 22, 2012)

JaphyJaphy said:


> Put more weight into your stirrups, more specifically, try pushing down with your heels a bit more.


Exactly this. I'd be doing a lot more work at the trot before moving onto canter again. Trot is one of the nicest gaits to ride to once you have it right. Are you also making sure you're rising on the correct leg? If you and your horse are out of step with each other then this will cause problems at the trot. If you sit the trot, you risk the horse moving faster as this is the aid to go to the canter, then the gallop...so stick with rising to the trot, just focus on heels down...


----------



## wanabeabetarida (Jan 28, 2013)

:thumbsup:Thanks guys so much. I'll keep it in mind when i'm riding tomorrow morning. I'll try heels down and i'll focus on correct leg. that may be my problem. i'll even give riding without stirrups a go and see how that goes. 
And your right equinegirl, i really need to get the trot right before i start cantering again. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Do you have someone that could lunge you? I find that when I have a problem with something regarding my position etc, it's a lot easier to work on when you can focus on it. If you have someone lunging you, you can worry less about direction and speed and really work on your legs.


----------



## wanabeabetarida (Jan 28, 2013)

Thats a good idea as well. If my mates out tomorrow morning, i'll ask him if he can lunge. Thanks for that and i'll let you know how it goes tomorrow


----------



## wanabeabetarida (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey guys, thanks so much for your tips. I didnt get time to ride without stirrups today but i did focus on keeping my heels down and rising on the correct leg. It still slipped a couple of times (only coz he's being naughty), but never the less it was a much greater improvement than before. I realize my problem is I'm a lazy rider. Just gotta keep focus the whole time and i recon after a bit of practice it should come naturally!

Thanks again:thumbsup:


----------



## brittabam (May 7, 2010)

This just means that your heals are not always down. Which is actually quite common for someone getting back into riding. Don't beat yourself up. You will be able to keep your stirups with time. 

You can always try buying the grippy things for your stirups in the meantime.


----------



## wanabeabetarida (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks brittabam. Definately will get the grippy things. Think i might also invest in some safety stirrups in the meantime till my riding gets better. Just in case!


----------



## jinxremoving (Apr 6, 2009)

Just another thing to remember, do not force your heels down.

Often times when people are told to "keep heels down" they force them down and that spells all kinds of trouble. You need to let your weight naturally sink into the heels. A good exercise is to stand on a flight of stairs with your heels hanging over the edge. Stretch your heels all the way down, then lift yourself back up. Do it every day, several times every day until you can no longer do them; I promise you your heels will be perfect in no time.


----------



## wanabeabetarida (Jan 28, 2013)

Will do jinx - thanks!


----------

